# pppd can't send ppp on connect - died signal 10

## wackman2k1

Hey all,

Sorry if this has already been covered. I scoured the forums and couldn't find anything. I know this isn't just a problem I'm having with gentoo since it also happened with Slack.

Anyway, I installed off the minimal CD and a stage1 and stage2 I downloaded. I'm on dialup, so I'd have to do an emerge -fp on things, output it to a text file, then get the packages I needed in windows.

I couldn't get my modem running  when I first installed gentoo since it's a winmodem. I have the correct linux drivers installed for it, so I know the modem is now working.

Anyway, I have ppp and async compiled in the kernel. I emerged wvdial (and wvstreams) and ppp emerged in just fine. I made a wvdial.conf with my ISP number, login and password. It's able to connect, but it keeps failing to "send ppp." Without the protocol starting, pppd dies on signal 10.

The resolution to this when I was in slack was to wait until KDE is installed, then kppp is able to cover whatever is missing. I don't want to do that here for 2 reasons:

1. I don't want to do the emerge -fp until I have X AND KDE. I want to start emerging stuff live. 

2. Honestly, it's a bit overkill to install X and KDE just to fix pppd.

I'm anxious to get this working since there are things I want to tweak while I'm surfing the web. I need to configure syslog-ng and I want to play with prelinking.

Anyway. I suck at editing scripts, but I have a feeling that's where the problem lies. Let me know any ideas.

----------

## wrc1944

Do both your /etc/ppp/pap-secrets and chap-secrets files have this line in them?

"isp login ID" * "ISP password"

Quotes are also incluced in the line.

wrc1944

----------

## wackman2k1

Yeah, both of those files have the commented out headers with no actual values in them. That's probably the problem, huh?

I thought wvdial would populate that information or bypass it. Like (I think) I said, I'm stupid when it comes to scripts, so I haven't touched them from the base install. I don't have pppsetup (at least, I couldn't find it in /bin /sbin /usr/bin or /usr/sbin).

I was thinking about trying to set one of those files with the values, but

a) I'm not sure which it would be (I *think* access4less uses chap, but can't remember)

b) There's more fields than I know what to populate - I'm at work now, but I think the first column asks for something I don't already know.

Thanks

----------

## wrc1944

I have access4less too, and it works fine.

You need both files. Just do as root:

nano -w /etc/ppp/pap-secrets

and type in your ID and password as shown above.

Do the same for /etc/ppp/chap-secrets

Also add this line to /etc/wvdial.conf

Stupid Mode = 2

Also make sure the ISP DNS address lines are in /etc/resolv.conf

That should do it.

wrc1944

----------

## wackman2k1

OK, I edited chap-secrets and pap-secrets, and I copied over my working resolv.conf from my slackware partition which seems to work. Still same problem. I decided to capture the output of pppd and post it here. Here it is:

```

--> WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.53

--> Initializing modem.

--> Sending: ATZ

ATZ

OK

--> Sending: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0

ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0

OK

--> Modem initialized.

--> Sending: ATDTxxx-xxxx

--> Waiting for carrier.

ATDT552-9721

CONNECT 115200 

--> Carrier detected.  Waiting for prompt.

We do not support Terminal Server, please use PPP

Login: 

Login: 

Login: 

Login: 

Login: 

--> Looks like a login prompt.

--> Sending: username

username

Password: 

--> Looks like a password prompt.

--> Sending: (password)

    PPP: Not enabled

$

--> Hmm... a prompt.  Sending "ppp".

ppp

    PPP: Not enabled

$

--> Hmm... a prompt.  Sending "ppp".

ppp

    PPP: Not enabled

$

--> Hmm... a prompt.  Sending "ppp".

--> Don't know what to do!  Starting pppd and hoping for the best.

--> Starting pppd at Mon Jul 12 22:52:54 2004

--> pid of pppd: 1232

--> Disconnecting at Mon Jul 12 22:53:25 2004

--> The PPP daemon has died: PPP negotiation failed (exit code = 10)

--> man pppd explains pppd error codes in more detail.

--> I guess that's it for now, exiting

--> The PPP daemon has died. (exit code = 10)

```

----------

## wrc1944

check with the command (needs gentoolkit installed, as I recall)

 qpkg -I -v gstreamer

to see if you have gstreamer installed. I would also emerge wvdial 1.54.0.

I had problems with 1.53 too. Since you don't have access yet, you'll need to download it somewhere else (it fits on a floppy) Just saw, you have a working slackware partition, so do you have internet access there, and can download packages into your gentoo partition?

Before you get 1.5.4.0, please post your pap-secets and wvdial.conf files (just xxx out the passwords), so we can check them. wvdial should be working. 

I posted exactly how I got wvdial working a while back- check and see if you have those other files, too.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=112214&highlight=

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=131156&highlight=

wrc1944

----------

## wackman2k1

Sorry for not replying sooner. Had a personal issue distract me (kinda-sorta girlfriend broke up with me)

Last night, I emerged everything you suggested, but it didn't help. I thought gstreamer had to do with gnome and not (necessarily) networking. No matter; I'm going to be getting gnome sooner or later anyway, so I emerged it.

When that didn't work, I was getting ready for bed. I wanted to download something while I slept, so I booted into Slackware and chrooted using a konsole. Within the chrooted environment, I wanted to emerge Xorg. I still don't understand how to unmask something (did some research last night), so I used "ACCEPT_KEYWORD ~x86 emerge xorg." I know that's a bad idea because it will eventually downgrade xorg when I do an emerge world, but that's another issue for another day.

Right now, I'm going to toy around with Slack and a chrooted Gentoo and see what I can do. While there, I'll post my (p)(ch)ap-secrets files.

----------

## wrc1944

What's your kernel config for ppp stuff look like?

mine is:

# CONFIG_PLIP is not set

CONFIG_PPP=y

CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK=y

CONFIG_PPP_FILTER=y

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=y

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=y

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=y

# CONFIG_PPPOE is not set

----------------------------------------------------------

Using ACCEPT_KEYWORD=~xf86 is OK if used judiciously, and is needed if you want certain things. I think xorg is one of them.

You need to create a directory /etc/portage, and in it create two text files, named package.keywords, and package.mask. In package.keywords, put these lines:

x11-base/xorg-x11 ~x86

x11-base/opengl-update ~x86

x11-terms/xterm ~x86 

and in package.mask, put this line:

x11-base/xfree

They will not be over-written when you do emerge sync, and prevent Gentoo from trying to install xfree, when you have xorg installed.

You also need to make sure there are these lines in /var/cache/edb/virtuals:

virtual/xft x11-base/xorg-x11 

virtual/glu x11-base/xorg-x11 

virtual/x11 x11-base/xorg-x11

virtual/opengl x11-base/xorg-x11

and no lines referring to xfree.

Basically, to permanently mask a package, you put a line for it in /etc/portage/package.mask, and to unmask, remove it from /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask. (/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask is over-written when you emerge sync)

BTW, I'm not recommending it, but all my Gentoo systems are pure ~xf86, with no problems.

----------

## davidblewett

It would help if we got more information back from the ppp daemon. Try changing the verbosity in 

```
/etc/ppp/options
```

 That file controls all pppd connections. I'm not sure exactly what the keywords are, check the pppd man page. That should give exactly what the error is. Post back the output, if you can.

----------

## wrc1944

All that's in my /etc/ppp/options file is:

lock

--------------------------------------------------

Check your /etc/ppp/peers folder. It should have 2 text files there:

wvdial, with these lines.

noauth

name wvdial

usepeerdns

-----------------------------------------------

And, wvdial-pipe, with these lines:

noauth

name wvdial

plugin passwordfd.so

defaultroute

replacedefaultroute

----------

## wackman2k1

I'm in slack right now. I'll try to respond to the last few posts here (from memory):

my config files sound similar to wrc's files (lock, noauth, usepeerdns, etc)

I tried putting 'verbose' in my options file, but it didn't like that. I tried man pppd to find what the correct option would be, but it came up empty.

By the way, last night I tried using wvdial through the console when I'm in slack, but I still had the same problem I'm having in Gentoo. I'm thinking wvdial just doesn't want to work for me anymore, different versions even (1.55 and 1.53).

I copied over my .config file here to look for the ppp section. I swear I compiled in ppp and async, but I can't find either of those in my .config. I think I'll go back into gentoo and recompile my kernel. If I remember correctly, when I was working on this in slack (a month or two ago), I tried both compiling ppp into my kernel and compiling it as a module, so I could know for a fact it was loaded.

Anywho, let me go do some kernel compilation and I'll be back. The next post I make, I'll post my chap and pap options files.

----------

## wackman2k1

Back in Slack, I hit the sack. Been gone so long, I'm glad to be back.

Anyway, that didn't work. I went into menuconfig and saw that ppp, async, bsd compress and ppp deflate were all compiled into the kernel. Just to see if it made a difference, I removed bsd compress and turned ppp_async and ppp_deflate into modules, rebooted and tried wvdial out. I got the same error as always whether I lsmod those two modules or not. pppd just isn't wanting to use ppp.

here are my files:

/etc/ppp/chap-secrets:

```

# PAP/CHAP authentication file.

# This file should have a permission of 600.

# chmod 600 /etc/ppp/pap-secrets

# Username      Server      Password      IP addresses

"username"   *   "password"   *

*   "username"   "password"   *

```

(pap-secrets is exactly the same)

/etc/ppp/options:

```

lock

defaultroute

noipdefault

modem

/dev/ttyS0

230400

crtscts

debug

passive

asyncmap 0

hide-password

user "username"

remotename *

```

Now, that modem /dev/ttys0 is wrong. My modem is a lucent winmodem at /dev/ttySH0 or something. Anyway, it didn't seem to make a difference. A lot of my files in /etc/ppp were "fixed" by pppconfig which I tried out last night. I mean, it didn't hurt anything.

/etc/wvdial.conf:

```

[Dialer Defaults]

Modem = /dev/modem

Baud = 115200

Init1 = ATZ

Init2 = ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0

ISDN = 0

Modem Type = Analog Modem

Phone = 552-9721

Username = username

Password = password

Stupid Mode = 2

```

/etc/ppp/peers/wvdial:

```

[Dialer Defaults]

noauth

name wvdial

usepeerdns

```

/etc/ppp/peers/wvdial-pipe:

```

noauth

name wvdial

plugin passwordfd.so

defaultroute

replacedefaultroute

```

That's about it for now.

----------

## davidblewett

I checked the man page, and found this: 

```
debug

    Enables connection debugging facilities. If this option is given, pppd will log the contents of all control packets sent or received in a readable form. The packets are logged through syslog with facility daemon and level debug. This information can be directed to a file by setting up /etc/syslog.conf appropriately (see syslog.conf(5)).
```

Try adding debug to your /etc/ppp/options. It should show every packet that is sent to/from your ISP.

----------

## wrc1944

Hmmm.

Don't know if this would matter, but why is there a * at the end of your pap-secrets file?

it should be:

"username"   *   "password"

and only one entry- you have two.

I'm wondering about this lucent winmodem. In slack, what does the kppp  setup modem tab say the modem is assigned to? /dev/modem/, or ttySO? If you can connect with kppp, then it has the right device assignment, and that's what should be in wvdial.

One thought- I have an /etc/ppp/resolv.conf file, exactly like my regular /etc/resolv.conf.  Is that present on your system?

----------

## wackman2k1

I'm at work right now on my lunch break, so I can't give exact answers, but I'll give a close guess

My modem, when the linux driver loads, is something like /dev/ttySH0 (it's an HSF modem). I know the modem is working fine. It dials out, pppd sees that it dials out. I like hearing the modem sounds to verify the connection.

Anyway, before I started playing around with pppconfig and things like that, there weren't double entries in those files. my pap (or chap) secrets file had only one

"username" * "password"

and it looks like the double entry one doesn't have the * at the end, it just copied and pasted that way.

I even tried copying all of my /etc/ppp files straight over from slack, but that didn't work. Since wvdial isn't working in slack either but kppp does, I'm thinking kppp has it's own config files that it's passing to pppd that work. Maybe if I find those and copy those over as the /etc/ppp versions, wvdial might work. I could use slack as the guinnea pig. By the way, once I get Gentoo working well, I'm going to format slack and use it as my /usr or /var or something.

I'll add debug to my options file tonight.

Once I get dialup working (and xorg installed), the next step is to get my ati drivers installed and working. There's plenty of documentation on that here, so I'm not worried.

And today is payday, so I'm planning on buying a Gamecube game ("Tales of Symphonia") tonight.

Thanks all

----------

## wrc1944

I would really think about getting a regular external serial modem, for the com1 port. You can find them on ebay really cheap.

Another thought: remerge all the ppp stuff and wvdial, and start the config over. Something might be corrupted? As far as I can see, your wvdial should now be working. 

Let's compare your kernel config Networking section with mine. We know wvdial works on my Gentoo system. BTW, what kernel are you using?

----------------------------------------------

#

# Networking support

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

# CONFIG_NETLINK_DEV is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

# CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST is not set

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER is not set

-----------------------------------------------

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_KGDBOE is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL_RX is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL_TRAP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

# CONFIG_BT is not set

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_DUMMY=y

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

#

----------

## wackman2k1

I don't know how or why this worked, but I fixed it.

All I had to do was change stupid mode to 1.

I did some other things, but I don't think they had anything to do with it working (I recompiled the kernel so ppp was compiled in instead of as a module which I had for a while, I cleaned up my options file -- debug was already there).

Anyway, it seems to be working now. My resolv.conf isn't working, but that's minor compared to the fight I've been having with pppd. I can easily copy over my resolv.conf from slack.

I'm also going to ping yahoo to get an IP to test with.

Thanks all for your help.

Wackman

----------

## wrc1944

 *Quote:*   

> Anyway, it seems to be working now. My resolv.conf isn't working, but that's minor compared to the fight I've been having with pppd. I can easily copy over my resolv.conf from slack. 

 

If you mean that your /etc/resolv.conf permissions are rewritten on reboot,

that happened to me after i upgraded ppp. This was not allowing a user to connect to any website. What I had to do was edit the /etc/ppp/ip-up script file and add a chmod 0644 line, so it corrected the permissions problem. Still don't know why they did this in the new version.

Here's the exact edit I found on the forum that fixed it for me:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=188201&highlight=resolv+conf+permissions

----------

